# Gander Outdoors?



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Went buy the old Gander Mountain store in Utica today and saw Gander Outdoors Grand Opening.
Anyone know what this is? Way too much traffic to stop but I may take a gander (pun intended) some day this week.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

If you’re looking for ice fishing stuff, save your time. They have zero on the floor and i was told it’s going to be awhile yet. So, nothings changed


----------



## flatfish (Jan 4, 2014)

y2ba said:


> If you’re looking for ice fishing stuff, save your time. They have zero on the floor and i was told it’s going to be awhile yet. So, nothings changed


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Are they doing that at all locations?


----------



## flatfish (Jan 4, 2014)

Just the like the one in Flint, No ice fishin stuff by jan.15 , I worked there, Just losing money!!!!!


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

crossneyes said:


> Are they doing that at all locations?


Not sure.. I stopped in just to see what it was all about.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Wouldn' t go if they paid me to.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

They had been working on final sec approvals. They weren't expecting the ok to open until March but they got the word early. They have been shipping stuff to stores as soon they get it. They had about a dozen open across the country just before Christmas. They weren't expecting to be open for ice fishing season at all this year so I doubt they had any inventory ordered. My son checked one out and said the gun selection was nice.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone know about Lansing ? They built that big new store then went out of business.


----------



## Arroweaver (Sep 18, 2016)

Gander Mountain officially went out of business and sold their locations to Camping World who I'm told are reopening some of the stores under the name Gander Outdoors


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Vaporware outdoors.... :lol: :lol: :evilsmile :mischeif:


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

Gander ran themselves out of business IMO. Once in a while they ran a decent sale on specific items but just about everything else they sold was much higher priced than we could find it elsewhere. Gander also did not honor veterans or seniors with even a tiny discount. My store here in Middletown, NY kept running sales on ammo "While Supplies Last" but they never had any to begin with. I got there the day the sale began and was the first through the door at opening only to learn they had no ammo in the calibers listed in the big sale. WTF???


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I just found this out at another site and don't know if this has been posted somewhere else at MS, but as far as I'm concerned, its just like all the other liberals who spew their hatred then realize it may harm them financially and apologize. Their apology means nothing to me.

https://www.thenationalherald.com/172319/marcus-lemonis-tells-trump-supporters-shop-elsewhere/


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

I am waiting and hoping that some conservative outlet will compile a list of these left wing lunatic retailers and post it for all to see. The NRA tries to give us insight on politicians leanings and it is high time we have a place to check the leanings of the various companies we support without knowing where our money goes. Take for instance Peter Lewis. He is the CEO and big owner of Progressive Insurance. He is also a big contributor to anything that goes against conservative views. I would not have any insurance by Progressive and this is just one company of the very many who suck up to us patting us on the back while looking for the soft spot to stab us. How about that commercial I hate the very most, Kars for Kids. They show cute little kids playing music instruments who are anything but the kids those donations go to. Kars for Kids is a Hasidim Jewish organization and the money goes directly to the religious education of their children. Why would they not show their own little children playing the music?


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

F them. Regardless of who o voted for, HE made this political when he opened his mouth. Support local. Jay's, Northwoods, mom and pop stores, etc.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> Vaporware outdoors.... :lol: :lol: :evilsmile :mischeif:


Oh boy, I just kill me sometimes!!!:lol:

The sad part is that Gander NO STOCK Mountain is no more, and we all knew it was coming too - except the "managers"!
:evilsmile


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

Don't show any support for Trump while shopping there. The CEO of Camping World, they are transforming to Gander Outdoors, has said if you support President Trump, he doesn't want your business. I will not be shopping at any of them.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Politics aside i was told by the manager at the lansing location who is now the manager at the Saginaw or flint location that the new big store in lansing will not be reopened. Instead they will build another location supposedly on the other side or Saginaw Hwy that will stock the same stuff gander did plus campers and boats. I hated the new gander store anyway they had less hunting/fishing equipment and more t-shirts in than the old location. Lansing is in desperate need of a jays or a franks. The small mom and pops shops around here dont stock anything that im even interested in.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Pays more to the employees vs everyone else.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

CrashAxe said:


> Don't show any support for Trump while shopping there. The CEO of Camping World, they are transforming to Gander Outdoors, has said if you support President Trump, he doesn't want your business. I will not be shopping at any of them.


I was unaware of that. Guess he doesn’t want much business. I’ll be sure to wear my Trump hat at the Saginaw location when it opens.


----------



## ltcnav (Oct 10, 2010)

Please google what he said, and judge for yourself. Everyone is quick to jump on the anti bandwagon.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> Oh boy, I just kill me sometimes!!!:lol:
> 
> The sad part is that Gander NO STOCK Mountain is no more, and we all knew it was coming too - except the "managers"!
> :evilsmile


ya, felt like it was coming for over a decade.

some places just know how to hang around for longer then you'd expect (a la radio shack)


----------



## waldowillie (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a clone for the old Gander Mountain that I found online and they've been in business for many years with over 200 locations south of the great lakes and they take paypal. Check out Academy Sports + Outdoors. They sell a lot of the Guide Series stuff but they label it as Magellan Outdoors. The new Gander Outdoors is a total disappointment! Academy is my new replacement for GM.


----------



## hrdH20 (Feb 9, 2018)

True i wont shop there because they ****ed me over in my warrenties from gander mtn. Wont honor any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

hrdH20 said:


> True i wont shop there because they ****ed me over in my warrenties from gander mtn. Wont honor any.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


The new company has nothing to do with the warranties you purchased from gander mountain. Gander outdoors probably won't even sell the same products that you bought from gander mountain. I have a few warranties on fishing rods fro. Gander mountain.....I wouldn't expect gander outdoors to cover them.


----------



## hrdH20 (Feb 9, 2018)

Not good business 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

Gander mountain is the worst ever. They suck incredibly large cylinders of meat. The are almost as bad as bass pro. I like bait shops that are owned by locals, preferably the owners are a little spaced out too.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

hrdH20 said:


> Not good business
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


You are right it wouldn't be good business. How can they cover a warranty they didnt sell You? That is 100% loss on their end. 

This is like buying a warranty from bass pro and going to your local bait shop and asking them to cover your warranty.....then getting mad when they dont.


----------

